# Londinium support



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Apart from being a beautiful machine that makes fantastic coffee yet another reason to love the Londinium is the support available from Reiss.

I had a problem with the low water level alarm not working on my five year old pre loved L1 last Friday. After posting on the Londinium forum Reiss responded immediately and within half an hour had rectified the immediate fault and arranged for a minor part to be provided. This arrived free of charge the following day.

Superb service especially as I was not even the original purchaser.

I can thoroughly recommend an L1 for great coffee, good looks, ease of maintenance and use and unbelievable customer support.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

He really does provide an excellent service, always prompt and helpful


----------

